# hGH Peptide fragment 176-191



## Pony (Sep 30, 2010)

Seems like a load of bullshit, but I was just wondering if anyone has ever taken this specific form?  Also Im taking Thermogenic Push and Force Factor - can I continue this on a HGH cycle?


----------



## stylus187 (Sep 30, 2010)

ThePonyPackage said:


> Seems like a load of bullshit, but I was just wondering if anyone has ever taken this specific form? Also Im taking Thermogenic Push and Force Factor - can I continue this on a HGH cycle?


 I was using peps for a couple of months. I used the hgh frag 176, and honestly I wasnt really impressed, however grf1-29, and ghrp-2, and 6 I can vouch for. In reguards to the supplements that you are currently taking, yes its absolutely fine to continue them while on peps.


----------



## JMRQ (Sep 30, 2010)

This particular peptide fragment was introduced because 17*7*-191 was making people look too young, so they needed to find a weight-loss fragment that wouldn't do that... However I loved the ol' 177-191 - IT REDUCED AGE TOTALLY !!!


----------



## Pony (Oct 5, 2010)

stylus187 said:


> I was using peps for a couple of months. I used the hgh frag 176, and honestly I wasnt really impressed, however grf1-29, and ghrp-2, and 6 I can vouch for. In reguards to the supplements that you are currently taking, yes its absolutely fine to continue them while on peps.



Hey man I googled the peps you recommended and your post on here came up from a few months ago - doesnt seem like you were too happy with them so why the recommend?  ps- send those hgh kits my way kid, NY prices are almost double!!


----------

